# Ocean one 39 pink gold



## Mapleknot (Aug 31, 2018)

I noticed gnomon sold out of these within a day. 
At first glance, it's a very striking watch. I wasnt looking to get another steinhart, but I may have too for this one.
Only downside, for me, is the eyesore cyclops.
Anyone get one?
Any first thoughts?


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

It looks decent, I was tempted when I got the email from gnomon but I have three Steinharts already and I'm saving up for the Tudor BB 58.
It would look better on a black rubber strap like the watch it is trying to be an homage of and the pearl just detracts from the bezel.


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

An aesthetic knockout, of course hinting at the actual rose gold Yachtmaster that I lust for (but will never afford). Strap change is easy enough, and the cyclops can be torched off. That pearl is a bit too bright - perhaps it can be pried off? A couple years ago, when I was entering my Steinhart/Squale diver phase, I woulda picked this up in a heartbeat over anything else in their catalogs. I think I've moved on... but if I was ever tempted by another 2824-based diver homage, this would totally scratch the gold-effect itch I've been feeling. Props to Steinhart (especially at 39/47mm).


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

I so want to like it, but it really needs the Ocean One lettering to be red. It's surprising how small a detail makes such a difference.


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Am surprised no one has posted his/her purchase of this piece yet. Here it is on my skinny wrist.


----------



## soul7963 (Nov 6, 2015)

This is mine - really liking it so far...

I changed the strap for a perlon one, as I have with my other steinharts as well. Makes them so much more comfortable.


----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

This O39 will be much better with the rubber strap, which Steinhart has made it very nice with the Bronze Dark Brown!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Hope some owners will report if the gold coating will scratch


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

It's interesting to see they chose a gold plating, instead of the PVD method prevalent today. Time will tell on either method...


----------



## Gilly717 (Sep 16, 2018)

The lugs appears to be hanging/floating. I have a small wrist as well. What's the lug to lug measurement?

View attachment 13463859


View attachment 13463855
[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Loco (May 1, 2018)

I don't have any diver watch currently, not that ever dive or that it would see any water with that leather strap, but still, was thinking between this one or the Aquascope.

















I have a Terrascope and a Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT ceramic, have the impression that Jeanrichard is a step or maybe two up in quality. Not that Steinhart is bad by any means.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Has anyone put their 39 on a rubber strap and if so please post up pics and details.

Also is it really a pink (rose) gold color or just yellow gold. I can't really tell from the picks.


----------



## rjprusak (May 7, 2012)

I am a fan of the look but I would never buy one.


----------



## Sethie (Jan 28, 2016)

An absolute fan of this, but would like to know if there are any rubber straps that fit this model?


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder if I can buy the bezel insert and put it on my Bronze model. Much nicer than the current light brown on it now...


----------



## Notalo (Sep 9, 2018)

Scratch that, I need to sleep... o|


----------



## Gilly717 (Sep 16, 2018)

It fits fine and the band matches the bezel.


----------



## Gilly717 (Sep 16, 2018)

I bought two of these bands from ebay. The polished and the brushed finish of the clasp matches the watch except for the "Rolex" logo of course. Bur it certainly makes it look like a YatchMaster without the price tag. It looks beautiful, but wearing is another matter. It doesn't feel like a sports watch not a dress watch. I enjoy more wearing the Ocean One 39 black or my Alpinist. Nevertheless, I didn't spend a fortune on a Yatchmaster to find out.


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

It’s very nice, keeps with Stienharts homage heritage.


----------



## StevenNguyen (Mar 5, 2019)

rjprusak said:


> I am a fan of the look but I would never buy one.


can you tell for me the reason why you don't choice this ??? . I want this pink gold for my first automatic , is it worth ?


Gilly717 said:


> It fits fine and the band matches the bezel.


where can i get this rubber bro ??


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

I would like to know if anyone else notice the matte part of the ceramic bezel is more of a faded black than just black









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenNguyen (Mar 5, 2019)

^ look so beauty 
-the bezel ceramic easy get scratch ?? 
-and your wrist i guess 6.25inch right ??
-you have more strap for this pink gold ??

sry for asking many question but i really want get this one like you are .


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

StevenNguyen said:


> ^ look so beauty
> -the bezel ceramic easy get scratch ??
> -and your wrist i guess 6.25inch right ??
> -you have more strap for this pink gold ??
> ...


The bezel does not scratch since its ceramic. 
Yes my wrist is small 6.5 
Link to strap https://www.gandcostraps.com/produc...itched-flat-handmade-brick-red-18mm-20mm-22mm


----------



## StevenNguyen (Mar 5, 2019)

vbluep51v2 said:


> The bezel does not scratch since its ceramic.
> Yes my wrist is small 6.5
> Link to strap https://www.gandcostraps.com/produc...itched-flat-handmade-brick-red-18mm-20mm-22mm


thanks for reply , my wrist just 6" I have orderd this pinkgold 3 days ago 
I also order this rubber strap with rosegold buckle 
how do you think is it match together ?


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

StevenNguyen said:


> thanks for reply , my wrist just 6" I have orderd this pinkgold 3 days ago
> I also order this rubber strap with rosegold buckle
> how do you think is it match together ?
> View attachment 13980125


I am not sure but do post up pictures and your thoughts when you put it together

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenNguyen (Mar 5, 2019)

vbluep51v2 said:


> I am not sure but do post up pictures and your thoughts when you put it together
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


when i get both of them i will take a pic , thanks


----------



## StevenNguyen (Mar 5, 2019)

Here is my rubber


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

How has the rise gold coating stood up to a few months wear if anyone’s kept theirs?


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

Just saw on the Steinhart page that there is now an official pink gold rubber strap for the Ocean 39. Might pick it up for my newly acquired 39 pink gold, but it came with a Barton silicon strap, so I'm not in a huge rush.


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)




----------

